# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Ziekte van Hashimoto

## vragen

Vermoeidheid wordt mogelijk volksziekte nummer 2. Wanneer je met vermoeidheidsklachten bij de huisarts meldt wordt helaas NIET alles onderzocht. Belangrijk is o.a. standaard bloedwaarden maar ook Vitamine D gehalte. Daarnaast is van belang te weten of je voldoende B12 hebt. De schildklierwaarden zijn voor enige discussie vatbaar. Ik had een TSH waarde van 4.3 en later 5.3. Mijn huisarts die ik eerst had vond dat wel goede waarden omdat de andere wel goed zaten. Uiteindelijk heb ik zelf moeten vragen op de TPO te laten testen. Nu bleek dus dat ik ziekte van Hashimoto te hebben. Ik heb wel meer dan 15 jaar last gehad van vermoeidheidsklachten. Doordat heb ik o.a. HBO opleiding moeten laten schieten, met alle gevolgen van dien. Daarnaast heb ik zelfs jaren lang arbeidsongeschiktheidsuitkering gehad. Sinds ik Thyrax (laagste dosering) voor krijg geschreven voel ik me als herboren! Zelfs bij vermoeidheidpoli in Lelystad hebben ze dat niet eens onderzocht! (TPO waarde).

----------


## Nora

Jeeh, wat een verhaal. Wat goed dat je dat met ons deelt. Er zijn veel mensen die vermoeidheidsklachten hebben zonder dat er aanwijzingen zijn. Wat is eigenlijk TPO?

----------


## vragen

Iedereen heeft TPO stoffen wel in zich. TPO zijn anti-stoffen tegen je schildklier. De waarde mag maximaal liggen op 60. Die van mij zit op 70.

----------

